# male ferrets?



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

hello im really tempted to get anouther ferret but wasnt sure if its ok to have 2 male ferrets together, theirs plenty of space as they'll have a room for themselfs oh the new 1 will be a kit, what would be the best way to introduce them. 

thanks Rob.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Not sure about introdcuing them but I have 3 males living together, a pair of half brothers and their father. They never fight or fuss, but the two half brothers were introduced as reasonably young kits.

How old is the older ferret?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Two hobs will fight eventually unless they have had the snip. No exceptions. I've had family groups housed quite well for about a year a time but the larger male will always bully the younger males and eventually it will end in one of them dead.
Really you should have one male to a group of Jills. And Jills should be bred or introduced to a v.hobb. Hope that helps. If you need any more help you can PM me.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

*ferrets*

hiya i used to breed ferrets and had no bother keeping the boys together
id intro duve them by taking them into the house and intro ducing them to start with holding them at each other then letting them sniff each other then if they okay let them on the ground together.they shoudl be fine!! just kleep a wee eye on them.they will eiether love each other or hate each other
just keep a wee eye on them when feeding them so the baby doesnt go into the bigger ones dish and come out headless lol.
is your male already quite dominant or does he let you go in and out of his cage no bother?
if he doesnt really like you going tinto his cage tehn he might be a bit territorial so give his cage a totaly makeover take out all of the contents then disinfect it with a stron smelling thign so he doesnt know its hisown cage so tehy thing they are in a new cage all togethr.
pm me if you have any probs n ill see if i can help

good luck


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

cheers i got the new ferret the other day havnt really had any problems the ferret i had first when their playing he drags the new 1 by its scruff is this just playing or is it a dominant thing? oh and i didnt put the new ferret in the old ones cage "my bed room lol" we bought a large rabbit hutch for outside coz the smell in my room was getting way too bad lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

If the ferrets are young they will play. I assure you, when they get to a good size and are breedable you'll have fights. The dragging thing is play and a 'I'm bigger than you' dominance thing. I've had ferets since I can remember, I'm 18 now. I've bred countless jills and in all case have had to seperate my hobbs. ALL mine stayed outside though in various hatches and runs.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

erm i didnt see your first, post once the little ones a bit bigger ill put them together less and less, their not together all the time just ouside during the day and inside for nights   dont want them getting chilly lol thanks for all the help 

Rob.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I normally breed small ferrets for working, however in 2000 I bred large 'pet' ferrets. I had had my male/female together a year. The litter was born may 2000. By 2002 all the litter (6 female, 3 males) had been sold except one large albino male, who would fight tirelessly with his dad in attempts to be the male who would breed with the jill in the next run (who was actually his mother). I kept them in a 6foot x 4 foot run. If you have two unneutered(?) males they will fight eventually.


----------



## animal mad (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi
I've kept my two boys/brothers together for over 7 years. They are the best of friends, they live outside in a 6ft by 6ft by 6ft enclosure.
Mind you, thet have both had the chop. Just got their lovely winter coats on. very cuddly..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

> Mind you, thet have both had the chop


That'll be why. Seriously, I'm not being rude or anything. I don't think anyone EVER has been able to keep two males together who have not had the chop.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

We had a colony of 29 in a single enclosure and i can assure you that there was more than one adult male and no scrapping (other than when food got introduced).

God i miss my ferrets  

I'll find an Angora and start again one day......


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

You must have had some good ferrets then.
I have never seen any male at breeding age not fight with another male. I'm not saying they will fight 24/7 but someone will get done in pretty bad.
29 in a single business? In various hutches/runs I'd supose? The most I had in any cage was 14 and that was an 8foot run.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I also keep 3 adult males together with no problem. Obviously there are no guarantees though - if you wanted to be more certain of success neutered males or jills may suit better.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

well my ferrets the biggest softie ever but think ill get him done anyway just incase


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Keep him intacts and get a jill. You could start an army  But then again, Males do smell less once they have had the chop. I use that too often - 'The chop'. Should just say neutering.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Aaw he looks a soft thing in your sig! Mine all went off rabbiting last week and weirdly one seems much more friendly than previously :? He was apparently the best worker of the 3 too, clever boy


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I had a massive male who was basically a house ferret (lived outside though, just he didn't try destroying anything). He was a fab worker. Really odd aswell, its not wise using big males.
I'd be getting the best of the season now before all the young rabbits start popping out. Nothing worse than having to dig one out or wait for it.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I Jake might get used a bit more now, and Tom (despite him being a big, big albino male!) - Jingles however does nothing but run away or get stuck in the hole :roll:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

lol was thinking about going rabbittin but he's a big fat thing he would get stuck :lol:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

plus he would probly just go to sleep down their lol walked in my room lastnight and the cheaky git got into my draws


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

robnissmith said:


> You must have had some good ferrets then.
> I have never seen any male at breeding age not fight with another male. I'm not saying they will fight 24/7 but someone will get done in pretty bad.
> 29 in a single business? In various hutches/runs I'd supose? The most I had in any cage was 14 and that was an 8foot run.


Just one "hutch"

It started off outside under the window in the back garden then progressed down the wall and around the corner then it went up in height so i could open the lounge window and have some come in if they wanted.

By the end the cage was probably 25 feet long, 4 feet deep and up to 8 feet in height with plenty of shelves etc.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

> Just one "hutch"
> 
> It started off outside under the window in the back garden then progressed down the wall and around the corner then it went up in height so i could open the lounge window and have some come in if they wanted.
> 
> By the end the cage was probably 25 feet long, 4 feet deep and up to 8 feet in height with plenty of shelves etc.


Christ almighty.


----------



## qpmomma (Jan 14, 2007)

I have kept 2 males together with no problem. I live in America and in my state it is illegal to have a ferret that has not been spayed or neutered with out a licence.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Thus your males have been operated on? Thats what I'm saying.
Anyways if ample space is provided then it's OK. However I always kept away from keeping two big males together.


----------

